# So Turner's coming off the bench



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It sounds like he's struggling with playing off the ball.

So all signs are pointing to him coming off the bench and being paired with Lou in the second unit. Everything that Collins is saying right now is basically him saying the team has to work the Ohio State out of Turner.

Anyone who saw any Ohio State basketball knew that they depended on him so much. Not only as a facilitator but also as a scorer (not to mention defender). Now in Philly he's not expected to carry as much weight and he has to work on fitting in.

At first I was upset in hearing that he was coming off the bench, but it might be the best thing for him. They aren't going to put a lot of pressure on him to perform early but instead he'll get his feet wet and get used to the game. 

What I'm concerned about is minutes. If Thad is starting at the SF, and Collins is talking about giving Nocioni 20 minutes a night how many minutes will Turner get?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well well well, meanwhile Demarcus Cousins will be playing his way to ROY


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Since the back-court rotation is going to look like this at the beginning of the season:

Mullet/Turner/Williams
Young/Iguodala/Holiday

The spread of minutes should hopefully look like this:

20/22/21
21/30/30

I'm perfectly fine with Turner easing himself in to start the season, but if he's not starting along side Andre and Jrue once all-star weekend is over; there might be a problem.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

HB said:


> Well well well, meanwhile Demarcus Cousins will be playing his way to ROY


Please go away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is kind of the reason I wanted Turner to leave after his sophomore year. Thad Matta really did him a disservice. Still him coming off the bench isn't that big of a deal, because that doesn't even mean he won't be starting by January. Stephen Curry wasn't starting to begin the year and he almost came back to win ROY.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Salomon said:


> Since the back-court rotation is going to look like this at the beginning of the season:
> 
> Mullet/Turner/Williams
> Young/Iguodala/Holiday
> ...


I wouldn't mind the split of minutes looking like that. I'd actually prefer Nocioni to get closer to 15 but I guess that's out already.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

The thing with Noc is, is that he's going to start whining about not getting enough playing time like he did in sac-town. If we're lucky, he might get dealt to somewhere like Boston since they're badly in need of a wing player.

Hell I'll give him away for whatever trash they're willing to dispose.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So what do you think about this? It looks like Collins is using Thad exclusively at the SF:



> 2.) Thaddeus Young as only a small forward. Collins said today he does not want to play Young at the power forward.
> 
> "I'm not going to do that right now because I want him to think as a three," Collins explained. "I told our big guys, 'I do not want to have to go to a small lineup right now so you have to rebound and defend your position so you don’t make me want to tinker around and do that.'"
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/deep-sixer/76ers_on_display.html

I think it's something that should've happened for years now but it provides even more congestion at the 1-3. So if Thad is playing well this season I don't see them suddenly moving him to the bench for Turner. So I'm not sure what will happen there.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

It looks like the Sixers might very have to S&T Thad for a defensive-minded big man next year.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Cue in Bill Simmons "Insightful Basketball Expertise":



> 24. Philadelphia
> I thought Evan Turner would be a good pro. Not great … but good. I never thought he would be a bust. But when you talk to NBA people, they keep lobbing red flags in the air about him. Bad body language, a step slow, doesn't really have a position, bad fit with Iguodala, Doug Collins already hates him. … I taped Tuesday's Celts-Sixers game, zoomed through it and was taken aback. That's Evan Turner? The kid I watched on Ohio State last year? He seemed like an Adam Morrison-esque mess. Now I need to see him in person for an official verdict. Either way, Cousins will haunt the Sixers this season. That's a lock.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So the Sixers end up second overall, draft a talented wing, and they put him on the bench and want him to "fit in". 

It makes a lot of sense, he needs to fit into that 20 win team concept and not get a big head.


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

Turner's been averaging 33 minutes and I doubt that's going to go down much (if at all) since having Spencer "ball-friendly" Hawes as a starting center doesn't look much of a upgrade over Elton Brand.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

He's right, Turner's a bust. They should trade him to Boston for Avery Bradley and some future #1s. :bsmile:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Dre™;6384472 said:


> So the Sixers end up second overall, draft a talented wing, and they put him on the bench and want him to "fit in".
> 
> It makes a lot of sense, he needs to fit into that 20 win team concept and not get a big head.


He's been starting for over a week now. The idea wasn't to get him to fit in but to get him acclimated to the NBA game. That idea was thrown out of the window.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

My bad I didn't pay attention to the dates


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Cool with benching Turner. Not cool with starting Kapono. This is going to be a really long season.


----------



## PatronJames (Oct 19, 2010)

Didn't Korver used to make some starts for us? Obviously that never worked out so I don't see why this would (granted a different coach and team). I don't know, I just agree with you that Kapono shouldn't be starting or receiving heavy playing time. He's more of an offensive spark off the bench.


----------

